# Illinois queen rearing



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

IL- Queen Rearing Workshops
Saturday 
The Illinos Queen Initiatve will be holding two queen rearing workshops across Northern IL on June 5th at the Heller Nature Center in Highland Park IL and another one at Byron Forest preserve in Byron IL on June 19th.

Both locations have beautiful conference facilities for learning and over 25 hives to work with.

The class will begin at 8:30 am with classroom study on queen rearing and bee breeding. The afternoon we will be teaching the various steps of the process including setting up cell builders, grafting, handling queen cells and establishing mating nucs. This will be a intensive one day class and will consist of a combination of classroom and hands on beekeeping.

Each beekeeper will take home a cell bar, cups, grafting tool and started queen cells. The cost is $75 and includes lunch. To register for the class contact

Phillip Raines 
Raines Honey Farm 
16566 Best Rd 
Davis IL 61019 
815-248-3321 
[email protected]


----------

